# whats your ethnic background?



## ghilliefox (Oct 10, 2010)

I was wondering how i stack up against others in the forum and how many other minorities(asian,black,hispanic,etc.)are in the fandom. I myself am from Puerto Rico(hispanic). for those of you who dont know where that is, its an american commonwealth island east of haiti and dominican republic .


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a white person trapped inside a black person. trufax.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Laotian, German, and Norwegian



WillowFux said:


> firstpost


 go away


----------



## Pine (Oct 10, 2010)

1/3 white
1/3 hispanic
1/3 filipeno


----------



## Cam (Oct 10, 2010)

Im white as fuck


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

I also forgot to mention I'm part Russian, German (back when it was a part of Prussia), Irish, and like several other things. Which I find funny.
I honestly have no idea where African comes in because after asking my aunt and grandma, neither of them said anything about African.


Urbanwolf said:


> go away


 Why is it that the user with MY GOD DAMMED NAME has to be a troll? ;~;


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why is it that the user with MY GOD DAMMED NAME has to be a troll? ;~;



I know willow. there can only be one willow per forum.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 10, 2010)

Of Irish descent, to be precise. Very fair skin; I sunburn like nobody's business. I'm just waiting for them to invent SPF 5000.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2010)

I remember this thread... I think it got locked or something. Maybe not. People were having issues with it though, for whatever reason.

Half Spanish, half Japanese.

Also, if you list 'Mixed' as an option, what's the point of multiple choices?


----------



## Pine (Oct 10, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why is it that the user with MY GOD DAMMED NAME has to be a troll? ;~;


 
I lol'd when I saw the name. Obvious troll was way too obvious.


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I remember this thread... I think it got locked or something. Maybe not. People were having issues with it though, for whatever reason.


 I know there was one for European heritage and then another for Hispanic, just the Hispanic one got locked iirc. 



Pineapple92 said:


> I lol'd when I saw the name. Obvious troll was way too obvious.


 Indeed.


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I remember this thread... I think it got locked or something. Maybe not. People were having issues with it though, for whatever reason.
> 
> Half Spanish, half Japanese.
> 
> Also, if you list 'Mixed' as an option, what's the point of multiple choices?


 
because this is my first thread with a poll and other forums i go to are way more basic and simplified so im still semi-n00b at this


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> because this is my first thread with a poll and im still  semi-n00b at this and other forums i go to are way more basic and simplified


Ah, gotcha. I remember making an entirely new thread just because I messed up the poll in a previous thread I made...


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 10, 2010)

Black/Native american


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Black/Native american



just out of curiosity, how dark are you? btw not meant to be stereotypin or nothin just sayin that beforehand


----------



## MisterJay124 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm part Irish, Italian, British, German, and Cherokee
Not yet sure how much percentage they take up though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 10, 2010)

I have Irish and Huron ancestors, so mixed I guess.


----------



## Jude (Oct 10, 2010)

My ethnicity is almost as white as it gets.

Nearly all of my great grandparents come from a different country in Northern Europe.


----------



## Conker (Oct 10, 2010)

I am one whiteass motherfucker :V


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

German, English, Irish, Scottish, Polish, and Jewish.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> German, English, Irish, Scottish, Polish, and Jewish.


 Â¸nig


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Â¸nig


 
ger


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm black as the night Sky :3


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 10, 2010)

Not polish...thats about it as Europe goes anyways


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ger


 man is this middle school all over again


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> man is this middle school all over again


 
fuck you 7th grade was awesome

8th grade can suck my throbbing cock


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> fuck you 7th grade was awesome
> 
> 8th grade can suck my throbbing cock


didn't say anything against it
the penis game was more popular over here though


also yes i am still male i did not get sex reassignment surgery in the last ten minutes and thought you should know
edit: wait what the fuck wrong thread


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> didn't say anything against it
> the penis game was more popular over here though
> 
> 
> ...


 
We played the bomb game mostly.


----------



## Don (Oct 11, 2010)

Polish, Kuban Cossack, and Panamanian. I consider myself fully White.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 11, 2010)

White as a ghost


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 11, 2010)

Almost completely Italian, so it's about the darkest white you can get.


----------



## Daberu (Oct 11, 2010)

White, white, white, white, white.

Did I mention White?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm like 90% Scandinavian, as white as you can possibly get without bleach :V


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so incredibly asian. Though I don't have an accent and I have a white guy as my BF


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm white.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 11, 2010)

This poll could have been simplified to two choices.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 11, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> This poll could have been simplified to two choices.


 
White/Other? huehuehuehue


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Oct 11, 2010)

I come from a long line of great apes.


----------



## Shiroka (Oct 11, 2010)

White here. My ancestors came from Brittany, France, so I don't really have a choice.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Oct 11, 2010)

I am what you would call a walking cultural melting pot. My mother is British part Irish part English with a bit of Armenian thrown in, while my dad is from Mauritius, Indian decent.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 11, 2010)

So white.  ;~;


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2010)

Russian White.


----------



## The DK (Oct 11, 2010)

yep im white... mostly. scottish, irish, english, german, and cherokee indian


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm white. All my family is english for the last 10 or so generations, then we get some scottish in us. I'm surprisingly tanned considering how much english I have in me and how little sun I've got this year. Not that that's a bad thing though.


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 11, 2010)

English, English, English, English, English and if you go back far enough there's a little bit of Dutch and maybe a smidgen of Scottish.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 11, 2010)

Scotch-Irish, Native American, Swedish, Finnish, and German. 
Also, partially Jewish.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 11, 2010)

All white, however you go back far enough then you find that i'm Scottish, and go back even more then you will find that I am Irish... what's next? Welsh?


----------



## Nekirae (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, my family comes from Austria and England- so I'm white, very pale white.


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2010)

Wait what FrancisBlack is asian too?


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 11, 2010)

White, nordic technoviking.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 11, 2010)

im kinda surprised i didnt htink we had as many black people that we do


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> im kinda surprised i didnt htink we had as many black people that we do


 
Don't be hatin'.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 11, 2010)

Puerto Rican/Irish/Native American/Egyptian I'm a mixed, and love it


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Don't be hatin'.


 
na man, racist jokes may be funny but I've heard my fill, and kicked some asses


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Puerto Rican/Irish/Native American/Egyptian I'm a mixed, and love it



that is quite the mix...although then again Norway and Laos are a long long way apart XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 11, 2010)

Racism spreads into many more places other than black / asian / jews.


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 11, 2010)

Swedish/Finnish/German with a slight touch of Greek


----------



## Alstor (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm 50% Italian, 20% French, 10% Polish, 20% other, 50% sea, and 50% weed.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 11, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> just out of curiosity, how dark are you? btw not meant to be stereotypin or nothin just sayin that beforehand


 
Racist.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 11, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> I was wondering how i stack up against others in the forum and how many other minorities(asian,black,hispanic,etc.)are in the fandom. I myself am from Puerto Rico(hispanic). for those of you who dont know where that is, its an american commonwealth island east of haiti and dominican republic .



Believe me, I know where that is. I live there.

And I am indeed Hispanic.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 11, 2010)

German, Italian, Hungarian and Puerto Rican.
I'm very pale...


----------



## Bambi (Oct 11, 2010)

Caucasian (see, _Caucasus_) and Native-American; Cherokee, specifically.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 11, 2010)

100% White. 
I sometimes wake up to find myself holding swastikas and confederate flags.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 11, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> 100% White.
> I sometimes wake up to find myself holding swastikas and confederate flags.


I'm the total opposite.

I sometimes wake up to go pee, eat breakfast, and eventually, go to work. Although, confederate flags are interestingly designed, and swastikas just look like a stick figures that could never figure out what they wanted to be, or how they wanted to move.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 11, 2010)

Bloody whiteys, they're everywhere these days :V

I'm a paler shade of white. Uncle Fritzl doesn't let me outside that often :[


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'm a paler shade of white. Uncle Fritzl doesn't let me outside that often :[


 
Hey I feed you. You should be grateful.


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 11, 2010)

White boy.


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> 100% White.
> I sometimes wake up to find myself holding swastikas and confederate flags.


 Sometimes I wake up with a bottle of vodka and some borscht on my left, and a swastika and wurst on my right. I greet the day with a salute and shout HEIL MUTTER RUSSLAND. 
Also, something about beer.


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2010)

TOO MANY CRACKAS IN THIS THREAD


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> TOO MANY CRACKAS IN THIS THREAD



YAY WHITE WOMEN!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> YAY WHITE WOMEN!


 
There are no white women in the furry fandom. Just a bunch of pale fat male crackas. :V


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Believe me, I know where that is. I live there.
> 
> And I am indeed Hispanic.



finally another P.R.. i no longer feel alone


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 11, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> finally another P.R.. i no longer feel alone


 
Search "ricanfurs" on FA. There's a ton of us there!


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 11, 2010)

im puerto rican, italian, and irish.. (;


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> YAY WHITE WOMEN!


 
Let us rape them.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 11, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> that is quite the mix...although then again Norway and Laos are a long long way apart XD


Everywhere on the map here XD


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 12, 2010)

Romany Gypsy, White River Lakota Indian, and European mutt (mostly French and English, with a dash of German, Spanish, and Irish... I'm pretty sure this has something to do with the Roma ancestry, as they would pretty much fuck anyone).


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 12, 2010)

My ethnic background is way too boring. I should start to have unprotected sex with foreign women to prevent the next generation from having this problem.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 12, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm 50% Italian, 20% French, 10% Polish, 20% other, 50% sea, and 50% weed.


 I'm also 50% weed.


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Oct 21, 2010)

Beaners ftw.  My fellow frijoleros!  <3

I'm 49% American (Gum and paperclips) 49% Filipino, and 2% cupcake~


----------



## Jw (Oct 21, 2010)

Mostly Scottish, with some German, Irish, and a little Cherokee. 

I'm an off-whitey I guess


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Search "ricanfurs" on FA. There's a ton of us there!



From the looks of things on the main site obnoxious Puerto Rican faggots presently make up at least 50% of the fandom, I imagine this is not reflected in this poll because most of them are too busy getting boned in the pooper to vote :V .


----------



## Channi (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm from everywhere! Mostly of African heritage, but I have some Irish and Indian (like, Bombay) in me. But, most North American blacks have a teensy bit of something else, so I'm the average black girl. YAY, BLACKNESS!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm a darky :V


----------



## JadeFire (Oct 21, 2010)

Part Viking, part generic white.


----------



## Bir (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm German, Polish, and Italian. But I grew up in the US. So that makes me a white chick.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> From the looks of things on the main site obnoxious Puerto Rican faggots presently make up at least 50% of the fandom, I imagine this is not reflected in this poll because most of them are too busy getting boned in the pooper to vote :V .


 
Sir, I haven't gotten boned anywhere anytime of my life. Besides, I'm a top.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 21, 2010)

I am white and have no interesting history in my family to mention. :c


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 21, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> I am white and have no interesting history in my family to mention. :c


 
Your being white _and_ a woman is interesting enough for me!


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Sir, I want to get boned everywhere all the time. I'm a cum guzzling gutter slut.



I went ahead and fixed that for you.

Also stop hitting on underage broads, it's creepy and you aren't fooling anyone :V .


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 21, 2010)

Being around all these white posters makes me kinda nervous... I feel like I'm in an Arkansas Wal-Mart.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 21, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Romany Gypsy, White River Lakota Indian, and European mutt (mostly French and English, with a dash of German, Spanish, and Irish... I'm pretty sure this has something to do with the Roma ancestry, as they would pretty much fuck anyone).



I have no history of my family in Ireland, or Scotland, and no history of the Swedes or Germans, so my family is left guessing as to how tan, hooked-nosed "Scots" got into the family in the 1700's.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Also stop hitting on underage broads, it's creepy and you aren't fooling anyone :V .



Oh, she's 16. Dammit! Why are all the girls here either gay, taken or jailbait?


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 22, 2010)

Honestly, its just easier to say I'm Canadian *L*.  I'm so white I have to tan to go from pasty to pale 

Second Generation Dutch from my dad (who also has some sweedish, french, and romany gypsy in him)
From Mom I'm Irish, English, German, & Scottish.

I figure I have a low immune system because my ancestors have all been at war with one another at some point so my body just ends up fighting itself.


----------



## Atona (Oct 23, 2010)

Scottish as fuuuuck.
EVERYTHING YOU'VE HEARD IS TRUE.
And it is excellent.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 23, 2010)

Atona said:


> Scottish as fuuuuck.
> EVERYTHING YOU'VE HEARD IS TRUE.
> And it is excellent.



Really?

Well, you'll be suprised to hear that I heard from a guy who heard from a guy who heard that women get better orgasms from Puerto Rican lovers...

I don't know if it's true, but would you like to test it out?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 23, 2010)

I feel really outnumbered in this thread. :V


----------



## STK (Oct 23, 2010)

1/2 White
1/2 Tentacle

The asian boys love me.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 23, 2010)

Italian and Irish. who would've thought of that! now if you'll excuse me I need to get back to my pasta and potatoes.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 23, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Italian and Irish. who would've thought of that! now if you'll excuse me I need to get back to my pasta and potatoes.



Would you like to wash that down with some Guiness mocha?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 23, 2010)

Let's see...
Mom's side: Danish, German, Irish, and British. White, (super) white, white, and more white.
Dad's side: Irish and Canadian. White and white.

So in theory, I should be whiter than paper.


----------



## Browder (Oct 23, 2010)

Ethnicity is usually irrelevant on the internet.

But I'm Black.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have ancestry from Germany, Great Britain and Quebec.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 23, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I have ancestry from Germany, Great Britain and Quebec.



Quebec is considered an ethnic background?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Quebec is considered an ethnic background?


 
QuÃ©bec n'est pas une groupe ethnique, espÃ¨ce de con de tabarnak! QuÃ©bec est Canada, mon hostie!


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 23, 2010)

Atona said:


> Scottish as fuuuuck.
> EVERYTHING YOU'VE HEARD IS TRUE.
> And it is excellent.


 
Even the thing about the sheep's hearing being why ya'll wear kilts? You know, because zippers make too much noise... :V


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> QuÃ©bec n'est pas une groupe ethnique, espÃ¨ce de con de tabarnak! QuÃ©bec est Canada, mon hostie!


 
Oh, I absolutely agree with you *L*.  Take a look at the post above me by anthroguy 101 and you'll see why I asked the question.


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm the whitest a person can be, it scares off birthday cakes at children parties.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Oh, I absolutely agree with you *L*. Take a look at the post above me by anthroguy 101 and you'll see why I asked the question.



Mangez de la merde!


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:
			
		

> Quebec is considered an ethnic background?


French-Canadian.  Lower Canada.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm whiiiiiiite. 1/2 English, 1/4 Scottish, 1/4 Ukranian. I was born and still live in Canada.


----------



## ShayneBear (Oct 23, 2010)

Metis: french canadian and first nations (huron, chilcotin, and iroquois, specifically)


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 23, 2010)

European / New Zealander. (Part British.)

(I _refuse_ to describe my ethnicity as "white". To me, the term is ugly and has been tainted by racist connotations.)


----------



## Minuet (Oct 23, 2010)

Just another one of your average whiter-than-confectioner's-sugar mixes of European descent - Irish (a quarter and the biggest chunk since I get some from both sides), Bohemian (an eighth or so, but there's a saying in my dad's side of the family that even if you've got just a drop of Bohemian in you, you're Bohemian), French, English, German, and possibly Portuguese.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2010)

White as hell... I fucking hate being Irish.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2010)

Grycho said:


> White as hell... I fucking hate being Irish.


 
hurr. boondock saints icon... irish... derp.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 23, 2010)

Grycho said:


> White as hell... I fucking hate being Irish.



Don't worry. After a couple of shots of whiskey you won't remember your nationality.


----------



## Ames (Oct 23, 2010)

Holy shit.  What the fuck is with all these whiteys?


----------



## kashaki (Oct 23, 2010)

Canadian born from Polish immigrants.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 23, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> European / New Zealander. (Part British.)
> 
> (I _refuse_ to describe my ethnicity as "white". To me, the term is ugly and has been tainted by racist connotations.)



I view "European" as having racist connotations, since more racial purity movements have occurred in Europe than anywhere else in the world (Other than Southeast Asia and Africa). The cultures of Europe often don't tollerate change, and often place an emphasis on the preservation of culture (through Militarism, Ultra-Nationalism, Pogroms, Genocide, and Riots). 


I prefer using "White" to the term "European", since it encompasses all persons of Caucasian descent regardless of nationality or ethnicity.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 23, 2010)

Where exactly do white people come from, anyway? Russia? Is that why they're called Caucasians?


----------



## Trance (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm a quarter german.  Besides that, there's Croatian, Finnish, Yugoslavian, and Dutch in me.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 23, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I'm a quarter german. Besides that, there's Croatian, Finnish, Yugoslavian, and Dutch in me.



Are you the offspring of a horny Nazi?


----------



## Trance (Oct 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Are you the offspring of a horny Nazi?


 Something like that.  I do have teh blond hair and blue eyes.  

Oh, also-  Sigged.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Where exactly do white people come from, anyway? Russia? Is that why they're called Caucasians?


 
Technically there are four different types of white people.

*Teutonic:* Nordic/Celtic etc, the whitest breed of cracker, indigenous to northwestern Europe.

*Mediterranean:* Italian/Spanish/Greek etc, indigenous to the southwestern Europe.

*Aryan:* Indo-Iranian, indigenous to the Iranian Plateau.

*Alpine:* Miscellaneous crackers, kind of a mÃ©lange of traits from the previous three types as well as people from northwestern Asia, indigenous to the rest of Europe.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Where exactly do white people come from, anyway? Russia? Is that why they're called Caucasians?


 
Caucasians are descendents of the people who came to populate Europe through the Caucasus Mountains. The mountains also served as a sort of natural boundary between Asia and Europe.

The first group to have originated from this would have looked alot like this.
The Armenians, the Georgians, the Ingushetians, the Chechens, the Ossetians, and the Azeris (which is where the Iranians and Syrians come in)



Whitenoise said:


> Technically there are four different types of white people.
> 
> *Teutonic:* Nordic/Celtic etc, the whitest breed of cracker, indigenous to northwestern Europe.
> 
> ...


 
That happened after several decades of separation.
And by several, I mean several thousand.


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 24, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I view "European" as having racist connotations, since more racial purity movements have occurred in Europe than anywhere else in the world (Other than Southeast Asia and Africa). The cultures of Europe often don't tollerate change, and often place an emphasis on the preservation of culture (through Militarism, Ultra-Nationalism, Pogroms, Genocide, and Riots).



On the other hand, terms like "European power" and "European pride" aren't used by racist organisations, preferring the old standbys of "white power", "white pride" etc...



JesusFish said:


> I prefer using "White" to the term "European", since it encompasses all persons of Caucasian descent regardless of nationality or ethnicity.



Given that both sides of my family come originally from Europe (apparently there's Irish and French in my ancestry as well as British), European for me is more accurate


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Oct 24, 2010)

Cantonese, african american, cherokee indian, venezuelan and scottish. =p


----------



## LLiz (Oct 24, 2010)

My dad is Italian, immigrated when he was 10 years old, his side of the family is completely Italian. 

Mum's side of the family is at least 3rd generation Australian, originating from Scotland and Ireland. 

So I am half Wog, half Aussie, so identify myself as being a "Wozzie"


----------



## 9livesbunny (Nov 4, 2010)

Moms side- Irish/ Pennsylvania Dutch and Scottish.
Dads side- Irish and Italian. Supposedly his mother had some French in her, but meh, it hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 4, 2010)

Scottish, Irish, Slovak and German... so white, but muttish.


----------



## Kendrubbin (Nov 4, 2010)

Whiter than a white man's cape.




Kiru-kun said:


> I'm black as the night Sky :3



So you're dark blue?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm all white an' Engrish.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 4, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> muttish


 
ah everytime i go up north they call me a mutt.. XP


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm 1/4 British, Scottish and Irish (somehow, I don't know exactly how it slices up), 1/8 native american, 1/8 french, and the other half...no idea.  Some random blend of mutt caucasian I guess.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 4, 2010)

Just wondering, how does one go about getting their genes tested to find out exactly who/what they are? Because being adopted, that's pretty much the only way I'd ever know, and it'd be real nice to be able to not have people assume I'm hiding something when I simply say I don't know.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2010)

I think you're gonna need to look up a family tree. You did have parents of course, and legally, there's a family tree. How you're going to find that family tree, I don't know. If I were you, I'd search or ask around.

Try phoning up one of those wierd companies that let you ask them _*ANYTHING.*_


----------



## 9livesbunny (Nov 5, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Just wondering, how does one go about getting their genes tested to find out exactly who/what they are? Because being adopted, that's pretty much the only way I'd ever know, and it'd be real nice to be able to not have people assume I'm hiding something when I simply say I don't know.


 I'm not sure, but I saw this on television somewhere. I just can't remember the show. Maybe this link will help,

https://genographic.nationalgeographic.com/genographic/lan/en/participate.html


----------



## Pine (Nov 5, 2010)

a lot have people have mistaken me for being Hawaiian, Native American, or Samoan because my tannish skin and height. My friends dad thought I was Hawaiian so he started calling my Pineapple, which is how I got my interwebz name


----------



## Phirae (Nov 5, 2010)

Asian!
Well...
Indonesian. (It's a bit North of Australia, incase you were wondering.)

I still call myself British though... >.>


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 5, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> a lot have people have mistaken me for being Hawaiian, Native American, or Samoan because my tannish skin and height. My friends dad thought I was Hawaiian so he started calling my Pineapple, which is how I got my interwebz name


 
If you live in Montana, even have something resembling a tan, everybody is automatically whiter than you.

I should know, my mate is from Montana.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm a predominantly German white mutt oh boy.



Willow said:


> I'm a white person trapped inside a black person.


 
Me too! 

in the sexy way~


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2010)

Let's see. I am Mexican, Italian, Austrian, and Russian.
So I guess that makes me mixed race.


----------



## Pine (Nov 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> If you live in Montana, even have something resembling a tan, everybody is automatically whiter than you.
> 
> I should know, my mate is from Montana.


 
that is so true. It's hard to find people here that AREN'T white.


----------



## LLiz (Nov 5, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Just wondering, how does one go about getting their genes tested to find out exactly who/what they are? Because being adopted, that's pretty much the only way I'd ever know, and it'd be real nice to be able to not have people assume I'm hiding something when I simply say I don't know.


 
Sorry if this is a little killjoy'ish but I've heard from people that I trust that those genetic testing kits aren't very accurate, I don't know what 'real' answers that you'd get from a kit like that, probably a waste of money at this stage.


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 5, 2010)

Arabic, Irish

I weird combo but that's what i deal with. A bunch of drunks and then a bunch of traditionalists lol

to be more specific with the arabic: Lebanese


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 5, 2010)

Are Lebanese even Arabs? I thought they were Phoenicians who happened to learn Arabic and convert to various religions.


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Are Lebanese even Arabs? I thought they were Phoenicians who happened to learn Arabic and convert to various religions.


 
the Phoenicians were the group of people originally there, yes

over time the area was taken over by muslims until the crusades

throughout that time many Christians settled and as a result the country is mostly christian as of today

it's called an arabic country because arabic is spoken but there is a larger influence that's seen in food by the Mediterranean, so it's not really a longshot to compare us to people that live in cypress or even sicily


----------

